# Dirt Cheap Hairless Mice!!!



## snibborsirk (Mar 1, 2016)

FYI - thought some of you may be interested. American Rodent Supply has small hairless mice on sale for 17 cents each! $29 flat rate shipping for east coast. Got 150 of them plus shipping for only $54 - can't beat that price! Love the hairless mice so the impaction issues are minimized. Minimum order of $50 (without shipping) online but called and he let me buy less. 

https://www.americanrodent.com/mice.php


----------



## Jrock23 (Mar 2, 2016)

I will be using this, thanks for posting this information..


----------



## snibborsirk (Mar 2, 2016)

Mine should be delivered tomorrow. I'll let you know how they look


----------



## beardeddragon111 (Mar 2, 2016)

Damn I gotta get some :O thats even cheaper than at the reptile show.


----------



## Walter1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I'm interested in your review of it.


----------



## Maggie87 (Mar 3, 2016)

Walter1 said:


> I'm interested in your review of it.


Same!


----------



## snibborsirk (Mar 3, 2016)

Got the mice this afternoon. Shipped in a properly insulated box with plenty of dry ice to keep them all frozen. Tegus and myself are definitely happy with the purchase. Both tegus stuffed themself on 3 of the smaller mice each. There's some larger ones included too to average out with the smaller ones. Thrilled to find a source for the hairless mice again. Back in the late 90s/early 2000s I fed all my monitors and tegus hairless mice and never had any issues with impaction. Also worked at a reptile specific pet store where we only fed frozen hairless mice as well. Def a fan. Not the prettiest things but a great food source! Hope this helps.


----------

